# Wingshooters fantastic bent wood slingshots - WOW



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Me and wingshooter decided to do a trade with each other and I opted for one of his stunning bent wood shooters,

LET ME TELL YOU... I cant put this sucker down its just way to nice!

It feels absolutely fantastic in the hand, The craftsmenship is amazing and it is totally unique! You wont find anything like it around here thats for sure.

Not only is it a looker, It shoots just as well as she shows and if you are in the market for one of these dont hesitate, GRAB ONE! The price is FANTASTIC and you will certainly not be dissappointed!


























This shooter is now a prized piece in my collection and I am very happy that we were able to go through with this trade!

Cheers


----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Is that walnut and pine?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Gorgeous -- Tex


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I have one as well and it is very easy to shoot well, fits the hand nicely, and totally unique. It is a prized slingshot in my collection!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

fantastic looking shooter gib!


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL !


----------

